# Super Oofio 64



## dAVID_ (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 11, 2018)

This is just a retexture of Super Releasio 64. The toad physics are still there, and the music is done the exact way but with the o-word rather than TOAD-TOAD-TOAD and similar retextures. I'm not impressed. Also, FUCK YOU!


----------



## ShadowMarioModder (Jun 29, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> This is just a retexture of Super Releasio 64. The toad physics are still there


Nope.
The physics were made by editing Mario's speed, Releasio's physics detect if Mario's speed is over a value (that i forgot) and then sets it to a higher number.


SirNapkin1334 said:


> and the music is done the exact way but with the o-word rather than TOAD-TOAD-TOAD and similar retextures


Because that's how the musics were made in Releasio 64, making the musics soundbanks use the Mario Voices soundbanks.
The textures aren't similar, it's mostly default textures.


SirNapkin1334 said:


> I'm not impressed.


I'm not trying to impress anyone.


SirNapkin1334 said:


> Also, FUCK YOU!


Wtf?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 29, 2018)

ShadowMarioModder said:


> Nope.
> The physics were made by editing Mario's speed, Releasio's physics detect if Mario's speed is over a value (that i forgot) and then sets it to a higher number.
> 
> Because that's how the musics were made in Releasio 64, making the musics soundbanks use the Mario Voices soundbanks.
> ...


The last one was because I was still raging about overuse of “oof” and for a time I hated anyone that used it.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 29, 2018)

Naisu necrobumpo


----------

